# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  getting prevoius day's date in a query?

## erebus

could anybody help me in getting the previous day's date in a query:
In sql analyzer, the query "select getdate()-1" returns the previous day's date!
do we have a db2 equivalent of the above mentioned query.

----------


## sss

to get previousDay in db2 
current timestamp-1 days

----------

